# MMIT Rendezvous



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

The Mid-Michigan Independent Trappers Rendezvous is May 20-21 at the Osceola County Fairgrounds in Evart. I'll post more details when Ed gets them to me. With season winding down it's time to get together, share stories, have some good times, and start gearing up for next year!

Hope to see you there!

John


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Penciled in, 


Jon


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

I have never been to the MMIT Rendzvous and was planning on going on the 21st. I was wondering if anyone has any additional information?


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

about a 1/3 or a 1/4 the size of the MTPCA August Convention. Not many big vendors.

Still a lot of fun and a great way to get your trapping fix for a while.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

My buddy and I are planning on being there Sat morning.

Anybody tailgating?


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Anyone have a schedule of the MMIT ?


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Haven't been on here in a while but I'm looking forward to meeting some of you guys. I live here in Evart so I'll be there for sure.


----------



## woodsman3006 (May 18, 2011)

Any updates to post? I plan on going this weekend.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Had a good time today in Evart. Lots of BSing and some good deals.

Good to see some of you guys.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

It's been getting bigger every year. Plus we had Seaarkshooter doing some mighty fine cooking. Nothing better than getting out of a board meeting and getting fed. Free beer and dog sitting also.


Griff

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Bummed I had to leave before he got cookin'. Glad you had a good time. Good to see you guys again.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

That was the first time I ever had barbequed salmon but I hope it's not the last! And the squash and onions on the grill were very good also.

Thanks alot, Dennis!

It was good seeing everyone!

And congrats to Gary Grieb on his election as President of the MMIT!

John


----------



## DICE (Sep 28, 2007)

we all had a great time and thanks for the food it was great cant wait
for aug. see you all soon


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

I was there on Saturday. I joined the MMIT, bought a few odds and ends, but I didn't meet anyone from on here. In August I would like to meet up with a few of you. I am planning on attending some meetings for the MMIT, maybe I'll meet some of you there.


----------

